# Aaron Ralston Clinic=AWESOME!



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Had so much fun this weekend at an Aaron Ralston clinic I was lucky enough to participate in! He is such a great horseman and has so much knowledge in so many areas! I will say I will never have a true "cowpony". :lol:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

And another….hoping for some that are better quality……but this is what I have so far. No idea why it turned it…..UGH.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Excellent! Playing with cows is FUN, FUN, FUN!

Never say never with your pony ... if my 1/2 Arab can do it, so can your horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a nice photo~! your horse is very handsome.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks TIny-honestly-by this point in the day, both of us were DONE. I mean totally finished. He was getting balky and stubborn, which made me use more spur…which made him crabbier. He was totally not himself by the end. Crabby and fidgety…..I think all the standing around while others did their thing made him frustrated. It was fun, never the less, and I will probably do it again, even tho we were totally out of our league.

Thanks for the compliment-he really is a nice looking guy, and honestly, if he wasn't, poor boy would likely have been in an Alpo can before I got him. He has come a LONG way. Actually-WE have come a long way. He has taught me a TON, and helped my confidence amazingly.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For a brief while I rode a 3yr old Welsh Arab stallion. Just to see what he could do I rode him into a small herd of 6 Angus heifers. I picked on out, gave him a little guidance to start and he took over. He'd never done it before as I'd started his under saddle training only a week before.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*cow pony sketch for FnB!*

I loved the lines in that photo so much I wanted to sketch it. just practice 15 minute hard sketch.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tiny, I like your sketch. It shows a lot of character in the animals.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like so much fun! Darling pony you have there!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice sketch Tiny! Thanks Klassic!


----------

